# CD Cover



## tschimo (20. März 2006)

Hallo leute

Nun ich hab die Such-funktion verwendet aber nichts gefunden.

Nun meine Frage ist folgende:
Ich will ein CD Cover im Photoshop gestallten, und habe dazu ein neues Bild erstellt Grösse:

12 CM auf 12 CM ( nachgemessen)

aber wen ich nun dieses Bild drucke ist es zu klein für in die CD Hülle... hoffe es kann mri jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## thecamillo (20. März 2006)

Hi, habe das gerade mal nachgeahmt und du hast recht! Komisch irgendwie! Naja egal!

Habe die Maaße 12 x 12 cm beim Erstellen gewählt, die tatsächliche Größe war jedoch 11,994 cm x 11,994 cm. 

Keine Ahnung warum PhotoShop das tut!

Mein Tip: Entweder legst dus größer an oder erstellst es in Indesign!

Cu thecamillo


----------



## cdpanic (21. März 2006)

Hi!

Ist euch das noch nicht aufgefallen das PS immer etwas weg nimmt von der Größe 

sind immer so um die 0,01 mm ca  (fast bei allen größen)

Aber ich würde sowieso bei einer CD einen Verschnitt mit rechnen

Also noch mal 0,5 mm mit dazu dann kannst es auch schöner ausschneiden!!

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. März 2006)

Hi,
Warscheinlich liegt das Problem daran das Photoshop eigentlich ja immer mit Pixeln arbeitet und dann alles was in cm angegeben ist intern in Pixel umrechnet und halbe Pixel gibts ja eigentlich nicht.
Ich hab auch noch so im Hinterkopf das es eine bestimmte Größe für ein Pixel gab, ist aber schon sehr lange her und hab das jetzt vergessen.

Gruß


----------

